# "Project Home" is an upcoming open source, feature-packed qlaunch replacement by XorTroll



## FMCore (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm definitely looking forward to the release of this


----------



## Bedel (Jun 17, 2019)

I wish this person and Rei could work together in this or DeltaLunch. It'd be better for all of us.


----------



## FMCore (Jun 17, 2019)

Bedel said:


> I wish this person and Rei could work together in this or DeltaLunch. It'd be better for all of us.



I disagree, I think competition is better as it pushes for improvements to be made on both sides. Not to mention because it's open source, anyone can help make improvements to the launcher or even create their own based off the source.


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 17, 2019)

IDK but I wanna see menu style like XMB


----------



## Bedel (Jun 17, 2019)

FMCore said:


> I disagree, I think competition is better as it pushes for improvements to be made on both sides. Not to mention because it's open source, anyone can help make improvements to the launcher or even create their own based off the source.


Yeah, competition does. As well as colaboration. It'd be better because it'll have ideas from both, and the best things two nice programmers can do.
But it's just a point of view, and it's okay to disagree.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 17, 2019)

Prolly won't use it, but kewl.


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 17, 2019)

It's nice, but DeltaLaunch seems to have a smoother transition when scrolling through games and applications. This will probably be improved in later updates, but for now DeltaLaunch seems to be the better project. 

Even though I'm not really into custom theming, it is interesting to see how two similar projects develop and where they end up based on the different goals of each development team. It'll be nice to see what direction this takes


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 17, 2019)

Name suggestion maybe? Goldlawn (idk maybe)
Goldlawn = Home menu
Goldtree = File thingy
Goldleaf = Title manager and such

Kinda works idk


----------



## ignare (Jun 17, 2019)

The only complaint I have is that there's no animation.


----------



## TheZander (Jun 17, 2019)

SwitchRocker then boom highjack a slogan. This seems dope though. I didn't understand this concept at all on the other thing but now i get what people were trying to say. Homebrew shortcuts and folders.


Do the NRO shortcuts run in the background like NSPs ?


----------



## raxadian (Jun 17, 2019)

Project H? 

Project Loki?

Whatever, I suck at naming things.


----------



## altorn (Jun 17, 2019)

Project Gold Plate lol


----------



## octopus (Jun 17, 2019)

I suggest to name it "Semiramis". Train of thought: hanging gardens of Babylon (leaf, tree, etc) → replacement of Horizon. Since we already have Hekate.


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 17, 2019)

The folder option is A+ for me. What would definitely get S grading is "Search" function.


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 17, 2019)

TheZander said:


> SwitchRocker then boom highjack a slogan. This seems dope though. I didn't understand this concept at all on the other thing but now i get what people were trying to say. Homebrew shortcuts and folders.
> 
> 
> Do the NRO shortcuts run in the background like NSPs ?


Nope, NROs are NROs and not titles. However, they're really easy to access from there.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 17, 2019)

Seems to be the better DeltaLaunch (since it's open source). Keep it up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2019)

nice needs animations though. wiiflow for switch anyone?


----------



## stitchxd (Jun 17, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> IDK but I wanna see menu style like XMB


RetroArch bruh


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2019)

YESSSS BGM SUPPORT

The switch needs music in themes


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jun 17, 2019)

Honestly, project home is a pretty cool name imo, I wouldn't change it, but if you want it to be gold something like your other works I'd do

GoldHome
GoldLaunch
GoldSprout
GoldLanding
GoldLand
Goldspring
GoldHM

Without Gold in the name:
HomeLeaf
Launchpad
qLaunchPad
Re-Launch
Re-Home
qlaunched
XorLaunch
XorHome
Homeland
Homeland Insecurity
QHome

Idk, I'm just spitballin'. I still think Project Home sounds cool enough on it's own.


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 17, 2019)

stitchxd said:


> RetroArch bruh



Indeed Sherlock


----------



## nWo (Jun 17, 2019)

Congrats Xortroll. It looks awesome.

A good name would be, like mine, "nWo". The new world order of Switch home menus.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 17, 2019)

It has huge potential to be the overall winner in the home-menu race as of late.

That being said my name suggestion would be Elysium - it has quiet a ring to it, and an alternate meaning as well!


----------



## andyhappypants (Jun 17, 2019)

This is looking awesome! The switch needs customisation options, the UI is boring and ugly.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 17, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> Honestly, project home is a pretty cool name imo, I wouldn't change it, but if you want it to be gold something like your other works I'd do
> 
> GoldHome
> GoldLaunch
> ...


Honestly let's just add more fuel to the fire and name it tinfoil


----------



## Chocola (Jun 18, 2019)

Congrats @XorTroll and thanks for bring this homebrews to Switch scene, I always have a eye on your projects and look awesome.

I'm developer too (and Spanish too xD), but never try to build anything for Switch, for now I just watching opensource projects in the shadow xD

If some day i'm inspired and can setup the Switch developer enviroment count with my hands to help you with the issues or bring new features to your repositories.

As recomendation (in the future, not for first releases but it's better develop with this in mind) try to bring a open engine for custom themes and open api for UI things (like the overlay for example), I think that your Layoff should be included on this project, both are related.


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 18, 2019)

XorTroll is an amazing dev, that's for sure.
Love your apps, dude.

I hope the idiots don't decide to turn on you for some reason and make you quit, like Rei did.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 18, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> XorTroll is an amazing dev, that's for sure.
> Love your apps, dude.
> 
> I hope the idiots don't decide to turn on you for some reason and make you quit, like Rei did.



We are here, he always do the better for provide a good base projects, but as developer I know that are harder mantain a lot of repositories and developments for one single dev, I gona make my effort to learn and prepare my Switch dev enviroment just for help him.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks admirable and unnecessary


----------



## Chocola (Jun 18, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Looks admirable and unnecessary



Well, thats your opinion and I gona respect it, but I see this interesting project, not only for take the full control of the UI and QLaunch and customize it 100%, it can bring a interesting things to other homebrew projects (overlays, buttons and menus on launcher, custom news for the scene users...).

This isn't only a eyecandy, can help a lot with some things (it's like Android launchers)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2019)

better than rei lol
at least you dont lock it to a specific cfw
looks great so far, only complaint is just the lack of animation (and the music choice lmao)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2019)

i like xorlaunch meself


----------



## lordelan (Jun 18, 2019)

@XorTroll 
The potential of this is massive.

It could have kind of widgets for RSS news, weather and music
(at least there could be a *previous*, *play/pause* and *next* button over or under the game scrolling area to navigate through multiple MP3s of a specific folder for the BGM)
It could have switches (either on the homescreen or inside a specific area) to toggle things like *cheats*, *emuiibo*, *hid-mitm, in-home-switching*, and so on
Apart from actual games and homebrews (like shown in the video) it could have icons for specific *payloads *as well where selecting one reboots to that payload
It could let us use alternate icons (and even names) for installed games without having to alter the actual game itself but placing a png/jpg and/or an ini/xml file named after the titleID in a folder like *sd:/projecthome/titles/*
Attention, this might be one of the coolest features and the reason I started to write this post:
It could allow us to have a single game more than one time on the homescreen and allow us to decide for each (with an ini/xml) if we want to start it with LayeredFS or not!
Especially combined with what I wrote in *4.* this could allow us to have untouched/vanilla *Breath of the Wild* *and *e.g. the *Linkle Mod* and/or *Zelda Mod* each with their own icon and name on the homescreen where launching *Linkle Mod* starts BotW with activated LayeredFS while launching the main BotW icon does not (and launches the vanilla game instead)!
To achieve having multiple mods (like Linkle *and *Zelda) it could look for the files from
in
sd:/projecthome/titles/[TitleID]/Linkle Mod/[files]
sd:/projecthome/titles/[TitleID]/Zelda Mod/[files]
instead of
sd:/atmosphere/titles/[TitleID]/[files]

Maybe we won't even need ini or xml files this way. Altered game icons for mods could be placed in
sd:/projecthome/titles/[TitleID]/Linkle Mod/
and
sd:/projecthome/titles/[TitleID]/Zelda Mod/
and the mod game title shown on the home screen is just the folder name unter the [TitleID] folder
I know this is pretty far away from now (if ever possible) but that video was inspiring.


----------



## pietempgba (Jun 18, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> Honestly, project home is a pretty cool name imo, I wouldn't change it, but if you want it to be gold something like your other works I'd do
> 
> GoldHome
> GoldLaunch
> ...


XorLaunch sounds good


----------



## Akorax (Jun 18, 2019)

pietempgba said:


> XorLaunch sounds good


It needs to be something catchy but also not too long. Like you could shorten Extreme Home Makeover to EHM for example. That said I do like tune of qHome. gHome could also work.


----------



## Qubarf (Jun 18, 2019)

Wait, so there isn't a lock screen?
It would be cool if you could implement weather and (actual) news (!) [on the lock screen, and actually make use of the empty space!]
Amazing job anyway!
I assume you are going to use the grey bar on top for time, battery etc?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2019)

get the name right here:

XorFloW


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jun 18, 2019)

FMCore said:


> I disagree, I think competition is better as it pushes for improvements to be made on both sides. Not to mention because it's open source, anyone can help make improvements to the launcher or even create their own based off the source.


'Competition' and 'free software' don't blend together very well. You always end up with a million different forks and other reimaginings because everyone thinks their minuscule change is unique, and none of those 'competitors' end up creating anything worthwhile. Cooperation is the only true way forward.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 18, 2019)

xxNathanxx said:


> 'Competition' and 'free software' don't blend together very well. You always end up with a million different forks and other reimaginings because everyone thinks their minuscule change is unique, and none of those 'competitors' end up creating anything worthwhile. Cooperation is the only true way forward.



Totally agree with you, open source it's open for collaboration, split the same project on multiple subprojects it's just a bad step.

Anyways I didn't know why some people do it, I can understand the people that like to implement a feature and the root project refuse it for any reason or it's a big rewrite that make a existing project totally different make they own repository, but fork or clone a project or make a clone of existing project instead collaborate on the original repository it's just stupid thing.

Can't agree with the excuse of the "competition is good because come new ideas", isn't true, if you have a new idea you can present it to original project without need to make a clone.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 18, 2019)

Photosphere is a fitting name.  Wikipedia: The *photosphere* is a star's outer shell from which light is radiated.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 18, 2019)

Here we go:





and of course:



Pretty hard to decide.

Oh and I forgot a *big* feature request:
A Wii-like pointer controlling option for a single handed Joy-Con with which we could point to the icons on Project Home on the TV like a boss.
Icons should be in multiple rows like on Wii and Wii U then obviously.
Using the Joy-Cons as pointers is absolutely possible:



Implementing that in general might be more of a libnx _issue_ though, so it could be used in all homebrew apps.


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 18, 2019)

xxNathanxx said:


> 'Competition' and 'free software' don't blend together very well. You always end up with a million different forks and other reimaginings because everyone thinks their minuscule change is unique, and none of those 'competitors' end up creating anything worthwhile. Cooperation is the only true way forward.


I'd agree with you if it weren't for the fact that Project Home and DeltaLaunch are completely different projects that appear to have different goals in mind. Heck, this one's even open sourced while the other isn't.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 18, 2019)

Open source is better than closed source
What if rei were to abandon delta launch and no source was ever released?


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 18, 2019)

lordelan said:


> @XorTroll
> The potential of this is massive.
> 
> It could have kind of widgets for RSS news, weather and music
> ...


I like several of those ideas, specially the one of the like LFS-manager thingy, would be awesome to implement.


----------



## Firexploit (Jun 18, 2019)

It looks very nice. I can't wait to try it on my switch. 
Can you also add an grid like on the 3ds or wii u system menu?
Somehow like this:


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!! this is somthing id actually donate money to in order to get features. USB NSP LOADING is a BIG feature Im till waiting on


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2019)

what about
Qustom? Renovation? Homeland Stability? Homeland Instability?
(sorry i copied your idea eskinner lol)


----------



## Chocola (Jun 19, 2019)

98otiss said:


> what about
> Qustom? Renovation? Homeland Stability? Homeland Instability?
> (sorry i copied your idea eskinner lol)



I preffer Qustom or Renovation, we have a lot of stability for now xD


----------



## findonovan95 (Jun 19, 2019)

It'd be really cool if the menu that comes up when you long-press the home button could be edited to include options to enable/disable sys-modules like sys-ftp, emuiibo, etc. Just imagine if it became the easily accessible, go-to, quick menu for things like sys-modules, cheats, music, theme swapping, etc. I've always thought that menu has so much untapped potential. Maybe it's outside the scope of this project though. I don't know


----------



## wendyliga (Jun 19, 2019)

name suggestion, what about 

nxHome
nHome
XHome

or

*GoldBranch* as you know with *GoldLeaf*


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 19, 2019)

Amazing


----------



## Jayro (Jun 19, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> IDK but I wanna see menu style like XMB


More like the PS3 and Retroarch, and less like the PS4.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2019)

HomeFlow


----------



## lordelan (Jun 19, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> I like several of those ideas, specially the one of the like LFS-manager thingy, would be awesome to implement.


Glad you share that opinion, mate. Take your time.


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 19, 2019)

Heh, got something nice to work. Launching homebrew as applications with no titles required. This means, you can have no titles installed in your console, and yet with PHome you can launch homebrew as applications!
Let's say I benefit from a leftover Horizon left behind, perfect for this situation (s t u b b e d   f l o g   t i t l e)

Only problem is that, since it's an special application (but an application, thus this method) only my HOME menu can benefit from this since, ofc, qlaunch doesn't support calling this stubbed title.
Also this ain't a quick brainwave. I'm typing this after doing a successful test. I have hbmenu running over flog's title in front of me rn!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

However, I need to ensure whether this is really risky speaking of bans.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 19, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Heh, got something nice to work. Launching homebrew as applications with no titles required. This means, you can have no titles installed in your console, and yet with PHome you can launch homebrew as applications!
> Let's say I benefit from a leftover Horizon left behind, perfect for this situation (s t u b b e d   f l o g   t i t l e)
> 
> Only problem is that, since it's an special application (but an application, thus this method) only my HOME menu can benefit from this since, ofc, qlaunch doesn't support calling this stubbed title.
> Also this ain't a quick brainwave. I'm typing this after doing a successful test. I have hbmenu running over flog's title in front of me rn!



This is really awesome, no more homebrew packed to nsp to benefit of all resources of the system.

Keep it going, I'm preparing all to contribute when the git are ready (and doing crappy homebrews to learn xD) don't seems so different from C++ apps, only I need to study and practice a bit with the libnx but all seems C++ ^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XorTroll said:


> However, I need to ensure whether this is really risky speaking of bans.



Spoof a homebrew as title always have a risk because the app history and catalog, but have the same risk that install nsp packed homebrew I guess (or minor if your method it's hooked on the app start without need install nothing), meanwhile it's confirmed, you can make it optional, through settings or key combination before launch.


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 19, 2019)

Chocola said:


> This is really awesome, no more homebrew packed to nsp to benefit of all resources of the system.
> 
> Keep it going, I'm preparing all to contribute when the git are ready (and doing crappy homebrews to learn xD) don't seems so different from C++ apps, only I need to study and practice a bit with the libnx but all seems C++ ^^
> 
> ...


Specially mentioned ban risk since, considering flog is impossible to launch without custom code in 4.0.0+ fw I think, N might be specially strict about that.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 19, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Specially mentioned ban risk since, considering flog is impossible to launch without custom code in 4.0.0+ fw I think, N might be specially strict about that.



Yes, the easter egg only can be launched on official way (doing gestures with the joycons) between 1.0.0 and 4.0.0, so it's possible that are so risky xD

You need a system title for this or you can spoof with any title including games?


----------



## lordelan (Jun 19, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Specially mentioned ban risk since, considering flog is impossible to launch without custom code in 4.0.0+ fw I think, N might be specially strict about that.


Make Flog the default but include an option somewhere to adjust that to another installed title if present (Pkmn or a Demo e.g.).


----------



## Chocola (Jun 19, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Make Flog the default but include an option somewhere to adjust that to another installed title if present (Pkmn or a Demo e.g.).



Can be a workarround if any title it's valid yes


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 20, 2019)

l thank the developer for not supporting the SX OS


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 20, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> l thank the developer for not supporting the SX OS


lol why would a good dev like xortroll support sx os?


----------



## Chocola (Jun 20, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> l thank the developer for not supporting the SX OS



Isn't planned, just if we don't know the code and their custom implementations, it's harder make it compatible for their.


----------



## momin (Jun 20, 2019)

No cover flow no party  (no emu flow no party neither).

Kidding! Amazing job, hope this gets improving!


----------



## Qubarf (Jun 20, 2019)

dulichviet said:


> my opinion. It'd be really cool if the menu that comes up when you long-press the home button could be edited to include options to enable/disable sys-modules like sys-ftp, emuiibo, etc.


I agree!


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 20, 2019)

Hamdan said:


> I agree!


That's a different title, named overlayDisp. @exelix11 and @crc32 are working on layoff, a custom replacement. Sadly, 8.x+ fails for some unknown reason.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I'd agree with you if it weren't for the fact that Project Home and DeltaLaunch are completely different projects that appear to have different goals in mind. Heck, this one's even open sourced while the other isn't.


Sure, I was just speaking in general, not with these two projects in mind. If they have different goals then of course they should probably not be working together on the same project, because then you get the other big problem of many free software projects: feature bloat and options to manage the options that manage the options. People often think they have different goals when they just want to make a really minor adjustment, or they think that they have the same goals but can never agree on a good way to do things and so make everything into an option. "It causes my system to crash" "Okay, we'll add an option to not crash your system". But again, I'm not talking about Home or DeltaLaunch in particular, I don't think it even applies to them.


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 21, 2019)

After some doubts I think I like the name "Eclipse", but yet unsure, since a certainly well-known IDE has the same name.
Maybe qEclipse...?


----------



## Chocola (Jun 21, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> After some doubts I think I like the name "Eclipse", but yet unsure, since a certainly well-known IDE has the same name.
> Maybe qEclipse...?



Seems good name for me, it's related with Horizon, but these q fuck the name, probably we can find another astronomical phenomenon, I think on Meteor but it's taked too by javascript framework 

It's really hard to find a good name without append the q as first letter :/


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 21, 2019)

Lol didn't realize the relationship between Horizon and Eclipse... lmao

Current idea: GitHub organization will be "eclipse-nx" (to distinguish between Eclipse IDE and this) and the HOME menu replacement repo will be "EclipseMenu".


----------



## Chocola (Jun 21, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Lol didn't realize the relationship between Horizon and Eclipse... lmao
> 
> Current idea: GitHub organization will be "eclipse-nx" (to distinguish between Eclipse IDE and this) and the HOME menu replacement repo will be "EclipseMenu".



Definitively better "-nx" than "q", I like it ^^


----------



## lordelan (Jun 21, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Lol didn't realize the relationship between Horizon and Eclipse... lmao
> 
> Current idea: GitHub organization will be "eclipse-nx" (to distinguish between Eclipse IDE and this) and the HOME menu replacement repo will be "EclipseMenu".


Why not Eqlipse? 

(or Éclipse to follow the french pattern)



Chocola said:


> probably we can find another astronomical phenomenon


Supernova, obviously


----------



## XorTroll (Jun 21, 2019)

For some reason I love the name eqlipse. I think I'm gonna to rename everything again... (just moved a repo so doesn't matter)


----------



## lordelan (Jun 21, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> For some reason I love the name eqlipse. I think I'm gonna to rename everything again... (just moved a repo so doesn't matter)


Best decision of your life.


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jul 3, 2019)

*XorTroll*, this is absolutely amazing!
Any updates?


----------



## lordelan (Jul 3, 2019)

thequickbrownfox said:


> *XorTroll*, this is absolutely amazing!
> Any updates?


He has just too many important projects at the same time. Would be good if he could do this:


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2019)

lordelan said:


> He has just too many important projects at the same time. Would be good if he could do this:


Or someone would be intrested in picking up his projects and help develop them.


----------



## Chocola (Jul 3, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Or someone would be intrested in picking up his projects and help develop them.



I'm working on that, I have experience as developer and seems C++ so not seem a big problem with this, I just need setup the Switch enviroment and see how I can debug the homebrew apps.

For now I have the devkit installed and my emuMMC are ready, so soon I can start to contribute I guess.

Probably he can provide a short explanation of how I should build and test the homebrew, we are from same country too, so we can talk without problems.

If i'm not wrong, he it's on vacations now, so it's possible that we need wait a bit for his comeback, meanwhile I gona try my best.


----------



## xHardcoreChildx (Apr 14, 2022)

Is this project dead for good?


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 14, 2022)

xHardcoreChildx said:


> Is this project dead for good?


Not quite, I don't think.

https://github.com/XorTroll/uLaunch/releases


----------

